# 2.5 GBe switch recommendation



## petru garstea (Wednesday at 6:57 PM)

Greetings,
Does anyone have a recommendation on a managed 2.5 Gbe switch similar to Mikrotik RB260GSP?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gpw928 (Wednesday at 10:19 PM)

I don't have the experience to recommend anything in this space, but have been looking around for something (unmanaged) with 2.5 Gbit leaf nodes and 10 Gbit trunks.

Netgear has worked well for me in the past.

QNAP seem to have some interesting products.

I'd also be interested in hearing recommendations.


----------



## VladiBG (Wednesday at 11:00 PM)

Check this one:
Cisco SG350-8PD-K9-NA


----------



## petru garstea (Wednesday at 11:15 PM)

so far my preference is 



the price is in CAD $ without taxes.


----------

